# Any way to speed up case trimming and deburring.



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

I hate this part, doing it all by hand. There has to be a better way. My fingers get sore after about 30 rounds.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

RCBS trim mate center


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I use a Hornady case trimmer, that also has the chamfer and deburr attachments. This works 100x better than the Lee case trimmers I have. You can get an adaptor that lets you use a cordless screwdriver, but I have not gotten that lazy yet. Hornady also makes a unit like the above mentioned RCBS.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

I did some looking today and found the LEE Zip? Anyone have this thing? The RCBS Power Station looks good but i dont think i could trim cases with it.


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

I use the Lee case trimmer with appropriate mandrel and shellholder, Lee deburring tool, and a DeWalt cordless drill. It can't be easier, simpler, or cheaper than that.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

harry2 I guess the real question is how many cassings do you have to do? When I work brass it is never less than 1,000 cassings.

If Chuck Norris were a calendar, every month would be named Chucktober, and every day he'd kick your ***.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I made a stand on my bench to hold my electric drill horizonatally for use with the Lee Trimmer. While I have my cases in the drill, after each one is trimmed but before I remove the case from the shellholder I simple do the deburring and chamfering.

I too do large batches at a time usually, and have not found a better method. I have a Lyman lathe type case trimmer, with the power adaptor but this method is not nearly as fast as using the Lee Trimmer.

YMMV but this is what works for me.

Larry

PS the new Lee Cutters with the wooden ball on the end are a blessing also.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

I only run 2-3 hundred at at time. I never thought about using a drill. I will try it tonight.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am pretty new at this, but I always have trouble with my lengths not coming out the same when I use my lee trimmers. The Hornady Cam Lock gets them to within .001 almost every time. With the Lee I get quite a bit of variation. Any ideas?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I still use a Lyman trimmer for my rifles that I only have a few hundred cassings for. I do use a drill to make it faster. I have also had problems keeping things the same and for the most part you will not notice accuracy drop with a .001" varance. Using the same pressure helps. Annealing your cassings really makes cutting better. I have also tried using oil to help the cutting. Yes it really helped with making it easy to cut and get your cassings all the same. It is a real pain in the back side to clean your cassings after that.

Chuck Norris's show is called Walker: Texas Ranger, because Chuck Norris doesn't run.


----------



## GSPKurt (Dec 12, 2004)

http://www.giraudtool.com/prod02.htm


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I do the same as StretchNM. I still get tired of working brass so I doubled up; Got another set of Lee's for each caliber I reload for and another cordless drill. My wife enjoys trimming and deburring as much as me; but I am done in half the time !!!


----------



## Swifty56 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello 
RCBS Trim Pro case trimmer, replace the cutter head, install a 3 way cutter head and 3 way pilot, after adjusting you trim, inside and outside chamfer at the same time. If you want, you can add a motor to the trimmer, but I havent got to that point in lazy yet. 

Good Luck 
Swifty


----------



## SaberX01 (Sep 25, 2009)

IMHO:

RCBS - Case Trim Pro (powered version) for Trimming
RCBS - Trim Mate Case Prep Center for the rest

Quick, easy and accurate. Not to metion, if it breaks or doesn't perform to spec, they fix it or replace it, unlimited time frame. Can't beat that for a waranty these days.


----------



## oldreloader (Dec 30, 2008)

I parked my old Herters case trimmer and went to the Lee.I put it in a cordless screwdriver.Works great.


----------

